# What can I use as a substitute for coconut lining in baskets?



## hengal

This is more of a flower gardening question. I was gifted a beautiful wrought iron type window box that dh hung up under our kitchen window. I'll be danged if I can find any of those coconut liners to put in it so I can get it planted. Everyplace I've looked is out of the size I need. 36" long x 10" tall.
So, in my recycle state of mind, I am here to look for alternative ideas.
I'm almost ready to line it with a trash bag, fill with soil and tuck spanish moss inside the "bars", but I'm afraid they may be too far apart and some of it may not stay in there. Any ideas would be very appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## frankva

Did you check internet sources?


----------



## sherry in Maine

well, it would just be temporary, but how about brown paper? Like from a paper bag or kraft paper? Or, maybe some plastic drop cloth (if you have any laying around) or maybe some saran wrap? Or, some fabric? You could put some slits in it and put plants in it from the outside of the lining . . . .(not sure if am describing adequately) or, sheer old curtains? got any plastic netting? I'll keep thinking, but maybe that will start you thinking of stuff you have on hand . . . .


----------



## Marcia in MT

Burlap! A couple of layers will hold the soil in and look a lot like the coco liners.

And if you then line them with a plastic bag and punch a drainage hole in the bottom, the plants will be much happier because they won't dry out quite so fast.

Cheaper, too.


----------



## where I want to

Landscaping fabric?


----------



## hengal

Thanks very much for the suggestions! I do have some of the things mentioned laying around in the barn. Thanks again!!


----------



## chamoisee

I was thinking of using some waste wool (fleece), skirting and such, to make a somewhat felted liner for this purpose. The VM, manure tags, etc would not matter as long as it was felted enough to hold together.


----------



## willow_girl

There is a landscaping fabric made for erosion prevention that is sold on a roll. It looks something like excelsior pressed into a mesh netting. I once bought a huge (like, 150 lb.) roll of it at an auction, cheap, and used it to line baskets for many years. I've seen smaller rolls at Lowe's for (IIRC) about $15 ... but even a smaller roll would be enough to line your container for several seasons. 

I Googled and found this: American Excelsior Company : CurlexÂ® NetFreeâ¢ - Straw Blankets, grass


----------



## Haven

Layers of newspaper will work unless you need something that wont break down over time. I always line those fiber baskets because they seem to allow air and heat in to dry out the roots in summer.


----------



## City Bound

I think burlap also, but saldy burlap can be expensive. Find some potato sacks and use them.


----------



## NWMO

I saw a photo once where someone used old jeans to line the hanging basket.....was a neat look.....and owner indicated that the jeans helped keep the basket from drying out so quickly.


----------

